# Mag extension



## oooookillem (Jan 25, 2014)

Was looking into purchasing an extended mag for my benelli super vinci. I have found some but not really sure if they are legit or not. Anyone have any info on where I can purchase one? And whether I can get it in max-4 camo or not


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

R C I x rail system costs 270 dollars got one works fine


----------



## huntnutia (Mar 25, 2011)

I got mine from Briley.com for my SBE2 they have black and camo they work great. 4 out of the 5 guys in our group have them one on a m2 and a Beretta and two SBE 2.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

x2 on the Briley


----------



## oooookillem (Jan 25, 2014)

From what I can find out is no other mags will work for the super vinci so I'm just looking for someone who has found a mag for their super vinci that works


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

dndhomes said:


> R C I x rail system costs 270 dollars got one works fine


X2 got mine from midway usa spendy but works. Its legit the super vinci is worth it


----------



## Gooseklr2004 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nordic components is working on one for the vinci I have a prototype and it works awesome. Contact them not sure when the release date is.


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry to jump this thread but I have super x3 any suggestions ?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Sure Cycle, Foss, You won't be disappointed. Cheaper than Nordic Components as well. Sure Cycle.com :bop: :bop:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Flightstopper44 said:


> Sorry to jump this thread but I have super x3 any suggestions ?


SRM or Nordic. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a Briley on a Beretta Xterma 2 , love it! and you can get it in max4.


----------

